# Frontside 3 in Living Room Tips



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am trying to do a front side 3 in my living room (stationary). Look at my you tube video 



Let me know if you seen an issue. If you can do front 3s stationary, please post a video so I can take a look.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know what happened to the video in my link. But here is the link. In House Snowboard Front 3 Attempt.MOV - YouTube


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I am trying to do a front side 3 in my living room (stationary). Look at my you tube video
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you seen an issue. If you can do front 3s stationary, please post a video so I can take a look.


To embed the video, you only include the youtube videoid in the tag (that doesn't make sense since it is much easier just to copy and paste the entire link).

From what I can see, you stop rotating your head too early... you need to keep looking into the direction of rotation until you are looking 180 degrees "backward" (where your tail was pointing before you started rotating). In Snowboard Addiction 360 video I believe you can see Nev Lapwood do this at 3:19 (using Quicktime you can advance the video frame by frame via the arrow buttons) instead you stop of looking around 120-150 degrees... this is stopping your shoulders and that prevents your legs/board from full rotating around as well. Don't worry, it is very common thing to happen to people learning (i.e. stalling their rotation).

Also when you are winding up, you fold your lead/left arm, but not your lead/left shoulder, getting the shoulder/torso to wind-up a little will give more power to your rotation as it suppose to come from your core.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

First lemme say that is VERY close.
Your technique looks good even though 2 things to remember is that this will be much different on snow and on snow you can do them off of rollers and stuff giving you added height which will make them easier. Best advice I can give is jump a little higher and REALLY through the counter rotation you are using for the second 180 and you will get the full rotation.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i can't bust a 3 myself so i have no advice for you... just wanted to say that it looks good to me !


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in a very similar point of my riding. 
I can do the dry land stuff but it is "so" different on the snow then add moving. I"m struggling, hope you get it :thumbsup:
No tips, but watching your progress


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

On stopping my head rotation, I did this to follow the direction on snowboard addiction videos. He said on front 3s you should land blind. Would hold my head the entire way creat a bad habit? I think the vid say blind landing prevent reverts.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> On stopping my head rotation, I did this to follow the direction on snowboard addiction videos. He said on front 3s you should land blind. Would hold my head the entire way creat a bad habit? I think the vid say blind landing prevent reverts.


No, you should be looking backwards and landing blind for a frontside 360s, you are correct that if you look forward on a frontside 360, you will almost certainly over-rotate/revert. I think Snowolf just mixed up his rotation directions (backside vs frontside).


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> On stopping my head rotation, I did this to follow the direction on snowboard addiction videos. He said on front 3s you should land blind. Would hold my head the entire way creat a bad habit? I think the vid say blind landing prevent reverts.


Yep, most fs 360s are pretty much blind landings, you can look down though and judge from that or get that last second peek if your head is the right way, I usually hold stale or tail on them which makes me really blind.


----------

